# Could it be called Cordless lawn Tractor?



## SoManyQuestions (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi forum, and Happy Holidays!

Not sure what to call it.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ylph_YJkCoc]YouTube - George_0003.wmv[/ame]


Tommy


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome SMQ and Marry Christmas to you! Just about all of them are cordless. I think "riderless" more fits here! Was that you thumbing the controls to this from the confort of your living room? Too cool and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

This is a pissed off little snowplow right here! [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VeZu3MFRGI]YouTube - Remote controlled snow plow[/ame]


----------



## SoManyQuestions (Dec 25, 2010)

> This is a pissed off little snowplow right here!


tractor beam
Not sure it should be," thinking outside the box" The Mule(Riderless Lawn Tractor) could have one of them riding on it's back, controlled by the Mule so it could be used from any computer connected to the Net, and used for small cleanups, sidewalks and steps when plowing snow.
For mowing the little guy could get much closer to the edge then the Mule with it's 48" deck.

You got me thinking

Tommy


----------

